# Need whole pig for roast



## Mistrfish (May 6, 2008)

Guys, My brother is thowing a party for his daughters graduation and is looking for a 70 lb pig.  The party is the 23rd of May , he wants a whole pig with skin on.  Could someone point us in the right direction.  Thanks.  

Al


----------



## foodplotplanter (May 6, 2008)

go the the wild hog festival in abbeville sat.and i`m sure those good ol` boys down that way could set you up


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (May 6, 2008)

*I think these guys still do whole hogs*

Palmer's Meat Processing
Nicholson, GA 30565
Phone: (706) 757-2227


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 6, 2008)

I've read that with a week's notice that Publix can get them.  I do not know that for a fact.

I have a couple of sources in Athens if you can't  find something closer.


----------



## shoot870p (May 6, 2008)

*sure*

Holifields in Covington will fix you up.


----------



## bubbabuck (May 7, 2008)

shoot870p said:


> Holifields in Covington will fix you up.







Yep.....My folks compitention cook all over the south and purchase many whole hogs from hollifields !


----------



## Horns (May 7, 2008)

Freshway Market in Social Circle will order them for you. Their number is 770-464-0040.


----------



## Mistrfish (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys


Al


----------



## GA DAWG (May 8, 2008)

I can get you one in South Dawson county...If thats not to far.PM me if you need a #......


----------



## meeks88 (May 8, 2008)

publix can get them. i used to work in their distribution facility in lawrenceville and they came in there all the time.


----------



## Mistrfish (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, we have the pig on order.  I gave my brother the names and he did the ordering, dont know where he ended up ordering from thought.


----------



## tfields (May 11, 2008)

*For future reference*

You can also get them from the UGA meat processing center on campus in Athens.  Just call and ask about the meat sale---it's usually on Fridays.


----------

